# commercial stick blender??



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My stick blender is wearing out. Not the motor but the metal on the piece that comes of to wash. before I put more $ into another small one I would like to get some feed back on a commercial stick blender. Anyone use one? I make187 oz (oil only) batches at a time. I would love to double that and fill both of my molds at one time. 

Can you give me feed back on a commercial sb or should I just buy a new small one.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd like to find one 'in the middle'. I have my cheapie that I use for soap and my big one that I use for lotion. But the big one is bulky, heavy, and just awkward to use. There is a smaller version of it but I read some bad reviews on it so I went with the larger one. :/

I can't imagine making twice 187 oz in a batch. How on earth will you lift the pot to pour it? I usually make 120 oz and find I can handle that comfortably. Recently I tried 240 oz so I could fill two molds. *I* couldn't lift or pour it and had ds do it for me. But even he had a hard time with it.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My DH and I make soap together.  If he is not here my DS helps. I have poured them on my own. I want to double it to 374.... maybe...


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Oh, that's right. When I did the 240 my stick blender wasn't big enough and I didn't want to get 'the big one' out so we did it by hand. Took a good 30 minutes to trace and near the end we used the small SB...just didn't put it all the way down. I need length, not necessarily power because I honestly SB mostly in the colder weather and even then it doesn't take much. So maybe I'll go back at look at the one that had the bad review....the reviewer's complaint was that it wasn't powerful enough.


----------



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

please let me know if you get it. I need length also.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a commercial stick blender that I got at Restaurant Depot. I love it. This is the one I have: http://www.therdstore.com/page/IFSES/PROD/WSB33 At the store, they also sell a larger, more expensive one.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I remember seeing that one there. According to the desc. it's only half an inch longer than what I have now though. This is the one I was considering though I found it for a bit less:

http://www.katom.com/141-WSB40.html?CID=GoogleBase&CAWELAID=279550249

This is what I have for lotion:

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/war...edium-duty-immersion-blender-10/929WSB40.html

Maybe if I had a lower countertop it wouldn't be so cumbersome but it just seems huge to me. LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I do 181.5, 268 and 363...my normal batches filling one loaf mold or two slab molds, I soap in a 3.5 gallon bucket, when moving to filling two log molds I have to use a 5 gallon bucket and make sure your stick blender as a fixed shalf so you can go past the actual shaft onto the motor housing to get to the bottom of the bucket. I do have a 6 gallon Uline bucket and have trippled my log mold, I can not lift and pour, but can tip most of the first mold on the floor and then lift to pour the other two molds. I have a commercial Waring for the 3.5 gallon bucket and a commercial, think it's a viking that I bought used at acemart.com here local in Houston that I use in the 5 gallon bucket. I used a Braun for years and I still use it for soaping class, I have a Waring Pro to take it's place when it konks out, it is making noise. Every larger city has used and new resturant supply houses just put yourself on the list for a used immersion blender and give them an idea on what you are willing to spend...mine would have been $300 new I got it for just over $100 and that was 4 or 5 years ago? Vicki


----------

